# Winsockfehlermeldung 10022



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Ich habe ohne das ich eine bewußte Änderung im System vorgenommen zu haben jetzt bei jedem Rechnerstart die Meldung:

10022: Socket not bound, invalid adress or listen ist not voked prior to accept da stehen.

Was läuft da falsch und wie bekomme ich die wieder weg?


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2004)

Ist dein Rechner an einem LAN angeschlossen? Verwendest du ein Modem? Welches Betrienssystem verwendest du?


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Also ich habe XP und ISDN.


----------



## drboe (8 November 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ohne das ich eine bewußte Änderung im System vorgenommen zu haben jetzt bei jedem Rechnerstart die Meldung:
> 
> 10022: Socket not bound, invalid adress or listen ist not voked prior to accept da stehen.
> 
> Was läuft da falsch und wie bekomme ich die wieder weg?


Das deutet ggf. darauf hin, dass entweder eine alte (bzw. falsche) wsock32.dll verwendet oder ein falscher Parameter übergeben wird. MS gibt dazu Erklärungen u. a. unter http://support.microsoft.com/kb/201348/EN-US/ und http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;233029 . Manchmal werden die Meldungen von einem Spamkiller-Tool oder einem Proxy (lokale Firewall oder Spyware?) erzeugt. Soll auch hervorgerufen werden können, wenn  in den Netzwerkeigenschaften feste DNS Server eingetragen sind.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2004)

Die Sache deutet darauf hin, daß ein Programm beim Rechnerstart auf das Internet zugreifen will. Das sollte schon nicht sein. Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf, wenn das Programm einen ungültigen Parameter übergibt (zB einen nicht existierenden Dateinamen) oder wenn der angesprochene Port nicht auf 'Listen' steht (zB wegen einer falsch konfigurierten Firewall). 

Daher solltest du mal checken, welche Programme Windows beim Rechnerstart aufruft. Poste dazu am Besten mal ein HijackThis Log.


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnerstart aufruft. Poste dazu am Besten mal ein HijackThis Log.



Als Attachment bitte 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

*Winsockfehlermeldung*

Hi, vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich lutsche mir im Moment das XP Pack # 2 mal runter und schau mal, ob´s anschließend behoben ist. Ansonsten wähle ich Hijack. Bis später.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ohne das ich eine bewußte Änderung im System vorgenommen zu haben jetzt bei jedem Rechnerstart die Meldung:
> 
> 10022: Socket not bound, invalid adress or listen ist not voked prior to accept da stehen.
> 
> Was läuft da falsch und wie bekomme ich die wieder weg?



Hatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung, habe Service-Pack 2 installiert und die Meldung war weg


----------

